# Aquired a boat



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks to the recent efforts of Ernesto, I have indirectly aquired a boat. Boat fell off lift during a storm and a man that my brother in law just met gave it to him if he got it out of the water. Needless to say, brother in law got it out and re-fiberglassed the whole in the bottom and cleaned the outboard so I'd have a boat to use when I traveled down to Dville to visit. Anybody know anything about BlueRunner boats? This is a 15' BlueRunner skiff - still have yet to see it.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I cant help with specifics on the boat but congratulations.


----------

